# Question about planning for attic



## frankdolan (12 Oct 2012)

Hi Folks,

I was wondering if someone could help answer a question  for me. I am thinking about buying a house in a somewhat built up area  in the west of Ireland at the moment, it is along a Designated Scenic Route.

The current owner built the  house themselves, it is a 1 story bungalow. They originally had the  attic space marked out for planning as a large storage area.

They built 2 bedrooms and a living space up there  that they used for their children. They also placed some windows in the  attic (skylights) that were not on the original plans. 

In a  later planning application they applied for retention of the windows  added, but the application left the area marked as storage.

So I  understand that there is not directly planning permission for bedrooms  up there but the exterior windows etc. are covered by planning. they were granted retention of the windows by planning.

What  should be my concerns about this upstairs area? Will it be possible to  insure this living space? If somebody was a sleep up there and there was  some kind of accident, would the house be insured for that?

Any help provided would be greatly appreciated, it seems to be a real grey area.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Guns N Roses (12 Oct 2012)

As far as I known you shouldn't need Planning for the bedrooms. Only changes to the exterior such as the windows would require Planning Permission. Talk to one of the Planners at your Local Authority to be sure and put your mind at rest.


----------



## fender (12 Oct 2012)

You absolutely DO need planning permission to use that area as a living space. The planning was granted as storage only. To use it as a living space there needs to be planning granted and fire regulations adhered to such as floor fireproofed , fire proof doors and a fire escape. 

Anybody can lodge a complaint to the council re planning being granted under false pretences and the council will carry out an inspection.

But most of all smoke and fire rises and without a means of escape.....

This would apply if the converted attic becomes a second floor. If the attic is part of the first floor then it would be OK as far as I know.


----------



## frankdolan (12 Oct 2012)

fender said:


> You absolutely DO need planning permission to use that area as a living space. The planning was granted as storage only. To use it as a living space there needs to be planning granted and fire regulations adhered to such as floor fireproofed , fire proof doors and a fire escape.
> 
> Anybody can lodge a complaint to the council re planning being granted under false pretences and the council will carry out an inspection.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick feedback. This is what I figured. Providing that the attic was built to regulations in terms of fire, and that the windows are already granted. Are the planning guys usually sympathetic to this? Or are there other reasons why they might not want to grant permission for living space there.

There is a permanent stairs from the hallway up to the attic. What kind of other fire escape might they want?

And do you think the current situation could invalidate your insurance?


----------



## Leo (12 Oct 2012)

There may be issues with the floor to ceiling height not being sufficient over a high enough percentage of the floor area for it to be classed as living space. A call to the local planning office might be a good idea as each area seems to operate under different interpretations.


----------



## lowCO2design (13 Oct 2012)

frankdolan said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback. This is what I figured. Providing that the attic was built to regulations in terms of fire, and that the windows are already granted. Are the planning guys usually sympathetic to this? Or are there other reasons why they might not want to grant permission for living space there.
> 
> There is a permanent stairs from the hallway up to the attic. What kind of other fire escape might they want?
> 
> And do you think the current situation could invalidate your insurance?


see here
http://www.environ.ie/en/Developmen...ublicationsDocuments/FileDownLoad,1657,en.pdf

there are two issues here and once addressed they deal with the insurance element 



you need planning approval for the attic rooms.
and you need building regulation compliance for these rooms
for instance are there windows in the upstairs bedrooms that have a cill between 800-1100? with an opening section large enough to climb out? and is there adequate plasterboard (fire rating) provided on the means of escape ie stairs, halls landings. 
you will probably need some help with planning application so why not get that person Arch/Eng to suggest what measures are required to insure building regulations are complied with. best of luck


----------



## frankdolan (15 Oct 2012)

Thank you, this information is very useful.


----------

